# Опознание аккордеонов



## alehandro (6 Фев 2011)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, приблизительно годы производства (или хотя-бы десятилетие) и, по возможности, модель. Единственная вводная - Weltmeister.

Заранее благодарю.


----------



## Jupiter (6 Фев 2011)

Начало -середина 60гг.,медная механика в левой,довольно крепкие голоса,"дамская модель", узкий корпус,мало мощи,хотя звук хороший. исторической и другими ценностями не обладает: довольно много ещё в Европе в продаже от 40 до 300 евро


----------

